# JWT PP on boosted cars



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Ok this may be strange but I did it. I was in a hurry to get my car ready for an upcoming race about a year an half ago, and while swapping out motors we pulled the tranny and we were going to add my new Clutchspecialties 6 puck disk to my existing set-up. While we were in the process we noticed the existing Clutchspecialties PP had some serious scoring on it. Due to the Clutch cable adjustment, so it had to be replaced along with the clutch cable. Well he had a JWT PP laying around so we stuck that on there. I took the car to the track in Palmedale a few days later for IDRC, Ran a 13.6 at 103 on street tires an 8 pounds of boost. I realized that the JWT PP felt incredable, and it seem to hold while boost 10 pounds of boost on normal day to day driving. I am curious if anyone knows exactly how much boost it can possibly handle. TIA


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Clutch Masters Makes the P/PL for JWT. They are rated @ 30% more clamping force than stock! Supposedly, they had Clutch Masters make a P/PL that has 42% more clamping force, but it depends on how old the P/PL is!


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

So I guess, I need to go back to the 2200 pound pp from ClutchSpecialties or act.


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

Im not sure if Clutchmasters makes the pressure plate for JWT anymore or not. I've heard to stay away from the ACT lately, as there have been problems with them in the past. 

FWIW, I just installed a JWT pressure plate and flywheel combo on the NPM 200SX 1.6 turbo car and it felt really nice for the brief test drive I was out on.

Tom


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2002)

If it isn't slipping, why change it??? 

Let us know what it holds!

I know Tom ran ~12 psi with a stock clutch and it didn't slip on street tires.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

The most I ever ran with it was 14 PSI tires spun and spun, but no slipping. When I get back from Europe I'll truley test it. but first I need to replace my tranny 



ClassicSE-R said:


> *If it isn't slipping, why change it???
> 
> Let us know what it holds!
> 
> I know Tom ran ~12 psi with a stock clutch and it didn't slip on street tires. *


----------

